# Duda con multimetro UNI-T UT139C.



## Gerson strauss (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola. Compre ese multimetro y al comprobar el frecuencimetro con un generador de pulsos con el 555 no mide absolutamente nada; mido entonces con mi anterior multimetro y este si mide la frecuencia allí.
Se me ocurre colocar un pequeño capacitor a la salida del 555 y ahora si mide la frecuencia perfectamente.
¿El multimetro tiene una falla?
¿Es que tiene acoplamiento solo en AC?
¿Deberia hacer uso de la garantia?

Si alguien tiene este multimetro y me puede sacar de la duda se lo agradezco desde ya; no quisiera hacer un reclamo injustificado al vendedor.

Gracias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2018)

Según el manual, deberías poder medirlo directamente, mientras no superes los 60VDC o los 30VAC.

https://www.lemona.lt/LIUSE/NI/En/Pdf/UT139A_B_C_eng_uni-t_pinsonne.pdf

El UNIT que tengo yo, mide frecuencia directamente tal como se ve en el manual.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 9, 2018)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Según el manual, deberías poder medirlo directamente, mientras no superes los 60VDC o los 30VAC.
> 
> https://www.lemona.lt/LIUSE/NI/En/Pdf/UT139A_B_C_eng_uni-t_pinsonne.pdf
> 
> El UNIT que tengo yo, mide frecuencia directamente tal como se ve en el manual.


¿Pero el tuyo es el 139C?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2018)

No, es un 136B. Igual, si el manual de tu modelo dice que se tiene que medir directamente, asi debería funcionar.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 9, 2018)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No, es un 136B. Igual, si el manual de tu modelo dice que se tiene que medir directamente, asi debería funcionar.


El vendedor me mostró otro 139C y hace exactamente lo mismo. Creo que solo mide frecuencia en AC. En el manual (pag 19) dice: 
Input range a: (DC level is zero)


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 9, 2018)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El vendedor me mostró otro 139C y hace exactamente lo mismo. Creo que solo mide frecuencia en AC. En el manual (pag 19) dice:
> Input range a: (DC level is zero)


La frecuencia es intrínseca de la AC (corriente ALTERNA), la DC no puede tener frecuencia. Me parece que se refiere a que la señal a medir no tiene que tener offset de continua.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2018)

Para medir el duty (que es la otra función asociada a la frecuencia), si o si tiene que medir la continua. Probá a ver que pasa con la medición de duty.

Puede ser que en frecuencia solo mida en alterna (es raro que no coloque por si solo ese capacitor).


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 9, 2018)

Lord Chango dijo:


> La frecuencia es intrínseca de la AC (corriente ALTERNA), la DC no puede tener frecuencia. Me parece que se refiere a que la señal a medir no tiene que tener offset de continua.


Los frecuencimetros también tienen acoplamiento AC, DC como los osciloscopios.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Para medir el duty (que es la otra función asociada a la frecuencia), si o si tiene que medir la continua. Probá a ver que pasa con la medición de duty.
> 
> Puede ser que en frecuencia solo mida en alterna (es raro que no coloque por si solo ese capacitor).



El duty lo mide bien pero de la misma manera ... osea con el capacitor. Medí una frecuencia a la salida de un PIC16f628A y  la mide sin capacitor; ahora estoy mas confundido. También medí la señal de calibración de 1khz del osciloscopio y se repite el problema ... solo la mide con capacitor.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018

En este frecuencimetro se puede ver que tiene acoplamiento AC, DC.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 10, 2018)

Está raro que incluso para medir el duty tengas que poner el capacitor, porque justamente el duty refleja la componente de continua de la señal rectangular.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 10, 2018)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Está raro que incluso para medir el duty tengas que poner el capacitor, porque justamente el duty refleja la componente de continua de la señal rectangular.



Así es. Mido en la salida de un PIC y mide bien la frecuencia y el duty sin usar el capacitor, pero en otros circuitos se repite el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2018)

Quizás el tema esté en salidas simétricas o las pwm unipolares


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 10, 2018)

Yo me voy más por la puntas con las que vienen esos multímetros, no son de fiar. Compra puntas recubiertas de oro, ya que éstas no te dan errores de lectura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Yo me voy más por la puntas con las que vienen esos multímetros, no son de fiar. Compra puntas recubiertas de oro, ya que éstas no te dan errores de lectura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Ups , yo sólo estoy usando puntas de platino puro y batería de tritio


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás el tema esté en salidas simétricas o las pwm unipolares



Sigo pensando que es un problema de acoplamiento AC,DC ... un desastre esos multimetros UNI-T; no los recomiendo 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 11, 2018



lynspyre dijo:


> Yo me voy más por la puntas con las que vienen esos multímetros, no son de fiar. Compra puntas recubiertas de oro, ya que éstas no te dan errores de lectura.


Mi otro multimetro tiene puntas normales y mide bien la frecuencia ... y eso que es un multimetro de los mas baratos.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 11, 2018)

Yo tengo un UNI-T UT61E, mido frecuencia de maravillas (AC y DC), nunca lo he probado con las puntas que traen (éste es mi tercer UNI-T) y desde el segundo, le compro puntas de buena calidad. En mi firma tengo los equipos y accesorios que uso.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 11, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Yo tengo un UNI-T UT61E, mido frecuencia de maravillas (AC y DC), nunca lo he probado con las puntas que traen (éste es mi tercer UNI-T) y desde el segundo, le compro puntas de buena calidad. En mi firma tengo los equipos y accesorios que uso.



Le cambie las puntas y sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Eso ocurrirá porque quizás necesite mayor amplitud para poder leerla ? 

Probaste invirtiendo puntas


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso ocurrirá porque quizás necesite mayor amplitud para poder leerla ?
> 
> Probaste invirtiendo puntas



Invertí las puntas y nada ... si no es con el capacitor, no mide.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

O sea que solo sabe medir ondas simétricas


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que solo sabe medir ondas simétricas


No lo se; pero el vendedor me mostró otro de los mismos y mide igual. ¿Están malos los 2?, ¿Es una falla intermitente?... lo cierto es que de UNI-T no comprare algo nunca más.


----------



## analogico (Jun 11, 2018)

bueno es asi

*
en este otro foro  preguntaron lo mismo y pasa lo mismo
Uni-T UT139C Hz measurement - defective? - Page 1*

Review of UNI-T UT139C
*Frequency input requires a zero crossing. *


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 11, 2018)

Curioso tema... pero parece ser que es un "detalle" general

Uni-T UT139C Hz measurement - defective? - Page 1

uhhh! lo acaban de postear también...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2018)

Estaba por postear lo mismo. Si tenes un offset en la señal, por ejemplo de un 555 eso significa que no hay cruces por cero y dificilmente puedas medir fcia.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 11, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> bueno es asi
> 
> 
> *en este otro foro  preguntaron lo mismo y pasa lo mismo
> ...


...y hasta ahora me lo dices, Ja, ja!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 11, 2018

Asi es; este multimetro esta acoplado solo en AC. Mi otro multimetro super barato tiene AC+DC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> ...y hasta ahora me lo dices, Ja, ja!!


 
Measurements

Volt and frequency
Frequency counter and duty cycle can only be selected in AC ranges.
Frequency input requires a zero crossing.


*Nota del moderador : *Debes leer el manual antes de consultar ! CUEC


----------



## aav (Jun 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Measurements
> 
> Volt and frequency
> Frequency counter and duty cycle can only be selected in AC ranges.
> Frequency input requires a zero crossing.



Tengo el manual y, creo yo, no es para nada claro, ojalá fuera tan específico como la cita de dosmetros (...o tiene varias versiones de manuales, que también podría ser, no sería la primera vez) El manual que tengo en realidad dice (y quienes seguimos el hilo ya lo habíamos leído en el mensaje #2): "....input range a: (DC level is zero)." luego sigue una lista de rangos de "a" entre max y min... Una primera pista la dio Lord Chango en el mensaje #6

Y por cierto quien parecía tener claro el asunto es  Flashlight information quien en su página pública (hace) revisiones de multímetros y en *este caso* llama la atención sobre el punto.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Measurements
> 
> Volt and frequency
> Frequency counter and duty cycle can only be selected in AC ranges.
> ...



Si leí el manual, pero después de comprar el multimetro ... y ya no lo puedo devolver porque no es culpa del vendedor. Desde el inicio del tema mencione que puse un capacitor para leer la frecuencia, precisamente para eliminar el DC de la señal... y así comprobar que solo mide en AC. 

No esperaba que un multimetro que parecía estar bien equipado, tuviera esta falencia tan molesta ... al menos para mi.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2018)

Bastante floja esa medición, no es la muerte de nadie agregar el capcitror, pero... molesta.


----------



## Angus. (Feb 19, 2021)

Yo tengo el ut 61e estaba midiendo Voltaje en una soldadora Inverter. 
De repente se apaga y cuando vuelvo a encender empezó a medir cualquier cosa y cuando pongo en resistencia queda pitando no sé q*UE* paso y como repararlo


----------



## lynspyre (Feb 20, 2021)

Angus. dijo:


> Yo tengo el ut 61e estaba midiendo Voltaje en una soldadora Inverter.
> De repente se apaga y cuando vuelvo a encender empezó a medir cualquier cosa y cuando pongo en resistencia queda pitando no sé q*UE* paso y como repararlo


Probablemente te cargastes el micro. Ahí te adjunto el diagrama del multímetro.


----------



## Angus. (Feb 20, 2021)

*S*i*,* la verdad una pena*,* encima no tiene nada de uso...estoy viendo si consigo el microcontrolador ac*á* en *A*rgentina que es el ES51922A..pero por el momento no lo encuentro por ning*ú*n lado*,* veremos que pasa entonces*,* un gran abrazo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 20, 2021)

QEPD ese tester y es hora de pensar en comprar otro.

Por más que consiguieras el uC (lo dudo), no tendrías el soft y cambiarlo con soft y todo no te garantiza nada porque puede haber otras partes comprometidas.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 20, 2021)

Angus. dijo:


> si la verdad una pena encima no tiene nada de uso...estoy viendo si consigo el microcontrolador aca en argentina que es el ES51922A..pero por el momento no lo encuentro por ningun lado veremos que pasa entonces un gran abrazo



¿Lo has desarmado ? ¿ Has medido y echo algunas comprobaciones básicas ?

Puede que el problema sea en componentes que oficien de protección y no el microcontrolador, que de serlo, creo que saldría mas barato una pinza nueva.


----------



## mempun (Feb 21, 2021)

En EEVBlog publican un post sobre este tema:






						Ut61e repair of the IC Cryustek ES51922 attempt - Solved - Page 1
					

Ut61e repair of the IC Cryustek ES51922 attempt - Solved - Page 1



					www.eevblog.com


----------



## sergiot (Feb 22, 2021)

Mas allá del pobre destino del tester, a futuro te recomiendo que uses en las reparaciones de ese tipo de cosas, y en general, uno analogico simple, de buena calidad, no tiene que ser con entrada con mosfet, tiene que ser de los mas simples, con una carga de 20Kohms/V, a los digitales les cae muy mal los ruidos y armonicos, y si son de mucha amplitud los mata.


----------



## rauldm (Feb 3, 2022)

Tengo ese multimetro, me parece que debe ser una revisión reciente porqué la eeprom y el integrado de este se encontraban en la parte frontal de la PCB, de modo que estaban debajo de la pantalla los dos integrados, el mío lo tiene en la parte posterior y puedo acceder a eso solamente quitando la tapa, de hecho gracias a eso fue muy simple hacerle unos ajustes, como cambiar el tiempo de apagado de la luz y el tiempo de apagado del multimetro, además del contraste, esto mediante el cambio de algunos parámetros en la EEPROM, bien pues sigue teniendo el problema en la medición de frecuencia, el único modo en que mide es si la AC cruza por cero, si está acoplada es imposible que mida, en el modo que sea. 
En la primera captura del osciloscopio, mide frecuencia con el selector en Hz %, pero si el offset se va a 1 V con una señal 2Vpp lo cual sería un pulso, no mide absolutamente nada.


----------



## rauldm (Feb 5, 2022)

Algo un poco más costoso, pero a mi punto de vista de mejor calidad es el Brymen BM257s o GreenLee DM-510A, mucho muy superior a este Uni-t, las sondas me parecen mejor incluso que las TL75 de Fluke. También está la marca Sanwa, de esos no he usado pero tienen buenas especificaciones y no están los precios tan ridículos, el UNIT me gustó por la pinza UT210e, la cual también modifiqué algunos parámetros en la eeprom y ahora es más usable para mi, pero el 139c a mi parecer ni de broma se acerca a la calidad de la pinza de la misma marca.


----------



## duflos (Feb 23, 2022)

Hola gente tengo unit -ut139c que tengo problema al querer medir voltage Dc al seleccionar esta funcion no hace nada .... en todas las demas va perfeto hasta para medir ac tambien .... alguien le paso alguna sugerencia ? como tirarlo y comprar otro o algo asi jajajaa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2022)

duflos dijo:


> Hola gente tengo unit -ut139c que tengo problema al querer medir voltage Dc al seleccionar esta funcion no hace nada .... en todas las demas va perfeto hasta para medir ac tambien .... alguien le paso alguna sugerencia  como tirarlo y comprar otro o algo asi jajajaa



Eso es una pregunta? probaste con desarmarlo limpiar los contacto de la perilla y medir sino quemaste algo. pero tirarlo? Aca si no te anda esa funcion la uso para las 90 que me quedan. Un tecnico tiene minimo 3 multimetro.


----------



## duflos (Feb 23, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Eso es una pregunta? probaste con desarmarlo limpiar los contacto de la perilla y medir sino quemaste algo. pero tirarlo? Aca si no te anda esa funcion la uso para las 90 que me quedan. Un tecnico tiene minimo 3 multimetro.


Hola compañero si era pregunta .. lo desarme revise ... nada raro  si tengo 5 multimetros en el taller de casa y otro tanto en el local pero esto no viene al caso "la cantidad no hace al tecnico " , la perilla no creo que sea porque en la misma posición  mide Ac ( esa función si funciona ) lo de tirarlo era en broma .....


----------



## mempun (Feb 23, 2022)

La función de medida en DCV es la "mínima" (la que hace menos cosas), por lo tanto si funciona en otras medidas, lo podrás reparar. Solo puede ser cinco cosas, a mirar:

- Conmutador quemado o contactos perilla (como te dicen, pero es un poco raro)
- Varistores protección cruzados
- Resistencias 4-5 MOhm entrada en serie cortadas o soldaduras relacionadas.
- Soldadura falsa o pista cortada en la entrada.
- Divisor de resistencias de V cortado, mira la escala de 200 mV si mide ya que esta va directa y no pasa por el divisor.

Como pista, en DCV los multímetros suelen tener 10 MOhm de impedancia (resistencia) de entrada, esto se puede medir con otro multímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## Garho (Sep 11, 2022)

Saludos amigos, buscando y buscando llegue aqu*í*, bueno al tema, tengo un 139c, todo bien hasta ayer 10/9/22, despu*é*s que se auto apag*ó*, al encenderlo de nuevo, pulsando el boton azul, estando en la escala de Vdc, marc*ó* grados C; corr*í* la perilla a off, y al ir escalando de secci*ó*n en secci*ó*n esto fue lo que marc*ó*. ( ya revis*é* componentes y pistas, aparentemente todo bien).

V.....grados C
mV...ohms, el punto cambia y solo auto rango.
*O*hms....MG, OL
grados C.....grados C
Hz...nada, solo auto rango
uA...nada, solo auto rango
mA...nada, solo auto rango
A.......0.000 auto rango
NCV......nada, auto rango, luz led roja encendida.
pinza....0.000 auto rango

*B*otones no funcionan. (solo en algunas de las escalas).

*R*evisi*ó*n:

tabla de verdad. CONTACTOS QUE SE HACEN A TIERRA CUANDO SE GIRA LA PERILLA.
esto fue lo que med*í*, las equis indican continuidad.



ESCALAV-MEA1MEA2MEA3MEA4RSTOFF(B+)B+VXXmAXohmsXXgrados CXXXHzXXuAXXXmAXXXAXXXNCVXXXPINZAXX


*S*i alguien tiene la tabla de verdad de alg*ú*n equipo que est*é* funcionando bien, tiene alguna idea o le pas*ó* algo similar y lo solucion*ó*.
Por*_*favor si*é*ntase en la libertad de compartirlo.

Much*í*simas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 11, 2022)

Estas seguro que esas chapitas están en el lugar correcto?

Tambien una vez que se me puso loco un bicho de estos, desoldé el cristal de cuarzo , limpie y lo volví a soldar ,hasta ahora funciona


----------



## Garho (Sep 11, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> Estas seguro que esas chapitas están en el lugar correcto?
> 
> Tambien una vez que se me puso loco un bicho de estos, desoldé el cristal de cuarzo , limpie y lo volví a soldar ,hasta ahora funciona


Gracias por tu comentario, lo he comparado con algunos videos y se encuentran en su lugar, lo del cristal lo estare checando.
saludos.


----------



## analogico (Sep 12, 2022)

*L*os contactos tienen que estar perfectamente limpios,  tiene un brillo raro*,* parece lubricante*.*


----------



## mempun (Sep 12, 2022)

Me he encontrado varias veces que ese lubricante que llevan (como el de la foto) se solidifica e impide los contactos. Lo limpio, le pongo otro más fluído (CRC 22-6) y funcionan.

Pero no creo que sea esa la avería. Se supone que nadie ha desmontado la perilla y los contactos están en su sitio.


----------



## Garho (Sep 12, 2022)

mempun dijo:


> Me he encontrado varias veces que ese lubricante que llevan (como el de la foto) se solidifica e impide los contactos. Lo limpio, le pongo otro más fluído (CRC 22-6) y funcionan.
> 
> Pero no creo que sea esa la avería. Se supone que nadie ha desmontado la perilla y los contactos están en su sitio.



*G*racias por tu comentario, pens*é* lo mismo y le hice limpieza con isopropilico, che*qu*e*é* continuidad , pero nada*,* las veces que lo he desarmado para checar, y volver a armarlo, hace el mismo error.
*E*stoy pensando en la eeprom.
*E*nvi*é* mi consulta a la fabrica de *U*ni-t, espero me hagan caso.
*C*omo sea sigo investigando, cualquier cosa les comento.
*S*aludos.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 12, 2022)

Garho dijo:


> Saludos amigos, buscando y buscando llegue aqu*í*, bueno al tema, tengo un 139c, todo bien hasta ayer 10/9/22, despu*é*s que se auto apag*ó*, al encenderlo de nuevo, pulsando el boton azul, estando en la escala de Vdc, marc*ó* grados C; corr*í* la perilla a off, y al ir escalando de secci*ó*n en secci*ó*n esto fue lo que marc*ó*. ( ya revis*é* componentes y pistas, aparentemente todo bien).
> 
> V.....grados C
> mV...ohms, el punto cambia y solo auto rango.
> ...


Usted escribio que se APAGO solo, estando en la mesa.
Si los mecanismos estaban quietos, no serian partes móviles.
¿cuantas horas estubo apagado, hasta que usted quiso ponerlo en marcha y falló ?

Tal vez venía consumiendo de mas de lo típico por humedad excesiva + polvo <--- la falla mas comun en equipos CMOS
Tal vez le dió un palazo de electroestática al querer tomarlo de la mesa.


----------



## Garho (Sep 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Usted escribio que se APAGO solo, estando en la mesa.
> Si los mecanismos estaban quietos, no serian partes móviles.
> ¿cuantas horas estubo apagado, hasta que usted quiso ponerlo en marcha y falló ?
> 
> ...


Una disculpa si lastime tus pupilas, no acostumbro a chatear, y tengo treinta años de no entrar a foros, a preguntar, acostumbro a investigar, por mi cuenta y a resolver los problemas por si solo, pense que podria contar con la ayuda de algun amigo aqui, pero siempre existen los que se les rompen las medias por cualquier cosa, y se sienten superiores a los demas, realmente no me importa si me expulsan de aqui, solo compro otro multimetro igual y lo comparo y asunto resuelto.

muchas gracias a todos .........bay,vay,chao,chiao.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 12, 2022)

Garho dijo:


> Una disculpa si lastime tus pupilas, no acostumbro a chatear, y tengo treinta años de no entrar a foros, a preguntar, acostumbro a investigar, por mi cuenta y a resolver los problemas por si solo, pense que podria contar con la ayuda de algun amigo aqui, pero siempre existen los que se les rompen las medias por cualquier cosa, y se sienten superiores a los demas, realmente no me importa si me expulsan de aqui, solo compro otro multimetro igual y lo comparo y asunto resuelto.
> 
> muchas gracias a todos .........bay,vay,chao,chiao.


Aclarado el punto, por eso uso lentes y de sol     Los Emperadores solían adorar a FEBO, hijo de Júpiter, al Sol Victorioso el 25 de Diciembre, recién nos visitaba uno, parece.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Aclarado el punto, por eso uso lentes y de sol     Los Emperadores solían adorar a FEBO, hijo de Júpiter, al Sol Victorioso el 25 de Diciembre, recién nos visitaba uno, parece.



Hablando de eso, para cuando el modo oscuro en el foro. de noche me pego cada lamparazo cuando entro al foro


Ya publique algo en el hilo correspondiente


----------

